# [Theme] Sensation 3 [Port] v0.01



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Disclaimer: This theme will ONLY work on Juggernaut 4.0 or 4.1*

So for some reason i offered myself up as the person to port this theme! Notice i said _port_, as in the theme base is not mine! I take NO credit for the base theme itself, all credit goes to Crysis21 and his team! I only take credit for what I added or changed completely, and well the work in making this port happen... That being said, you gave give love to Crysis21 and his team here. 

What does port mean? Well i dont need to tell you that (i hope). What i do need to tell you is that the port is from a completely different phone with a different screen resolution... So if you see something that doesnt look correct, maybe i missed it! Please let me know... Otherwise, it wont get fixed! 

What the hell did you do Alexia?

Complete Framework, Twframework and Systemui port
(Note that i did add a number of things and change a few things to work with our phone that also helped keep the port itself more simple)

What do those change you ask?

Lots! But to be more specific, battery, charging, menu's, icons, volume colors, connection images, text colors, notifications, tabs... More... And more... Hence lots...

Whats left?

I have yet to touch any applications as those may or may not be more tricky, but i do have the files ready to go so look for those in the next update(s)... Also the base theme i ported left a lot open... Things i would have touched that were not touched... So i will be going through things and adding more of my personal love... More Alexia is never a bad thing...

Where do you download this love at?

HERE of course

Screen shots!​








​




























*MANY MANY thanks to...*​
- Crysis21 - Rom Dev
- @Faux123 - Kernel Dev
- @CWMenard - Kernel Dev
- @Romanbb - Everything Dev
- @Whitehawkx - Rom Dev
- @Kwes1020 - Badass Themer

*If you like my work, please click the "Thanks" button! if you REEEEAAALLLY like my hard work, click the donate button and buy me a soda to feed my addiction!*​


----------

